# Fly advice needed?



## CThompson (Apr 20, 2005)

I will be going to the Smokey Mountains for the second week of Aprial. What would be a good fly to use? I would be going for trout and I beleve there is rock bass that I would go for. 
I have #5 weight rod, 7'6" rod.
It will be my first time going fly fishing.
Any help would be great.
Thanks.
Chris


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

you should have some of the basic patterns before you go like muddler minnows---wooly worms --hares ear nymphs--adams wet and dry flies---these dont look like anything in particular but still represent something to eat---try for a range of sizes from very small to medium 

look for a fly shop in the area and stop and ask for recommendations on particular flies and sizes that might be happening when you are there

good luck and post a report


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I would make sure I had #16 Sulphers, #18 Blue Wing Olives and maybe a #16 hendrickson ( Adams may work in a pinch) That should cover you for any hatches that early in t he season and I would be sure to pack the following nymphs, #16 prince, #18 Pheasant Tails and Copper Johns, #14-16 Hares ears and you should be fine, long casts, light lines, yarn indicators and stealthy approaches are key to GSMNP trout.

Good luck and be sure to give us a report
Salmonid


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

its a nice flyshop near townsend, nice people willing to give you some info.
I went there 2 yrs ago and fished upstream of elkmont camp on the Little River. I went the same time of year you are going.
I didnt do too well, and i think im an average fly fisher. I caught 3 in 2 hard days of fishing using prince, hair ear, zub bug nymphs. Didnt see any dry fly activity when i was there except for one pool a long hike away from the camp. The further I got away from the camp , the more signs of fish there were though.
That stretch of the river has a nice hiking trail along it, but it was difficult to walk along the river due to hugh boulders and waterfalls.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm planning on retiring to NC (788 days) and have been checking out NC sites - try these 2 - 
http://wnctrout.com/cgi-bin/forum/YaBB.pl

http://littleriveroutfitters.com/

both have great boards.


----------

